
5G Was a Mistake (Punctuationless Shout) - thereyougo
https://imgur.com/a/xLkqVto
======
filleokus
In /r/crypto there's a monthly wish list thread where people can wish for
articles (or other stuff) from the community. If there was such a thing for HN
I would wish for this: A technical article with perspectives from people
actual in-the-know about 5G, describing how/if 5G is actually going to enable
things like this in a way not possible with 4G.

I can't understand why IoT would benefit from 5G, it can't be the lower
latency can it? Is the energy consumption lower?

To me, 5G just feels like an enormous hype train.

~~~
wl
I'm arguably in IoT, though I really dislike the term. The argument for 5G in
IoT is that there will be more total bandwidth available. If even if every
toaster, toilet, fridge, and smoke detector used category M1 LTE, I'm
skeptical we'd have a bandwidth problem. That's more of an issue with mobile
video streaming than anything else.

------
jrockway
I doubt 5G will ever be deployed to the density where it replaces wired
Internet. It's just too expensive, and there are too few reasons to pay for
it.

The use case where everything on your WiFi goes through a VPN seems like bad
design to me. Each endpoint should care about it's transport-layer security;
why trust the WiFi router?

I also don't think "consumers" are going to want to pay for the add-on on
their Verizon bill for a 5G connected refrigerator. The greed of the telcos
should kill the IoT dystopia before it becomes much of a problem.

~~~
tinus_hn
The manufacturer will just get a contract so the refrigerator can connect to
data networks worldwide for a fixed period, similar to how navigation devices
get their traffic updates.

The manufacturer has the bargaining power to overcome the telcos limits and
they have a strong incentive because it’s planned obsolescence that has no
workaround.

------
Nokinside
This could be renamed "5G misunderstandings rant".

Standalone 5G NR-U using unlicensed spectrum is critical to 5G. It can
shortcut cellular operators like Verizon and AT&T. In business jargon this is
called "new verticals". (You can get unlicensed spectrum in LTE in some areas
and some cities but it's still sketchy).

NR-U enables local private application specific 5G networks. You also get open
mobile broadband 5G services from new service providers such as existing cable
operators, internet service providers or neutral host service providers.
Traditional internet service provider can use 5G NR-U to replace copper.
Internet traffic can go into fiber directly from your personal microcell in
you apartment/house. Or it can replacement for the copper in old apartment
buildings.

------
AndrewDucker
I can't see how 99% of this is specifically applicable to 5G. It's just faster
mobile internet. Anything you can do with it you can do with 4G, just possibly
not quite as fast. So why the worry that 5G is going to cause issues?

------
iagovar
Well I work for a telco and I really don't see anyone excited for 5G. If
anything it looks like a bad idea to everyone.

~~~
zzzcpan
Exactly, it's not that different from 4G and is going to perform pretty much
the same, but it will require new phones and will provide an excuse to
increase prices for mobile internet plans.

~~~
basch
If you are a business, and a buildout to get fiber is in the thousands, and a
5G contract is the same monthly rate as a wire, maybe you want the flexibility
to switch carriers more often without additional fiber buildouts.

A better use case is SD-WAN. You already have fiber to your building, and you
want a supplementary connection in the event the fiber line gets severed, to
ensure business continuity and no outages. At the right price its a no
brainier to replace SD-WAN 4G modems with 5G modems.

5G is coming for dsl/cable/fiber, not to get everyone to replace their phone.

------
aphroz
Actually I think that China will get all of it, since they seems to be the
only one to master the technology. They will not let you use all the energy
you want, they will just plan the usage and let you use the energy you can use
based on your citizen score. Everything will be monitored thanks to 5G, and
they will save the human kind.

Edit: I forgot sarcasm was not really appreciated on HN

